# Pest control, theadore



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Caught this little guy running out of my garage , so I grabbed my slingshot and hit him from about 20 ft, looped 1745s and 7/16 steelz


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Adorable lil thing. Best targets of all time! Nice shooting!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Adirondack Kyle said:


> Caught this little guy running out of my garage , so I grabbed my slingshot and hit him from about 20 ft, looped 1745s and 7/16 steelz


is that a pocket predator top shot? I really like that one. I would like to buy one myself if they are available for purchase.

Njones


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

quick thinking and shooting


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

15-20 more and you have a meal!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is that a 5 lined chipmunk ? They are cute as heck for sure. How you going to cook him ?

wll


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Not eating this one, as the title says, pest control, these guys are building a nest in my cabinet saws


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> To get randy with killing living animals just for fun for me it´s just inexplicable. :screwy:


Kind of hard to to kill dead animals for fun. If you don't have a reason or don't wish to do it then don't. Chipmunks can be a huge pest and cause tons of damage.

Nice shooting Kyle, those things are quick as greased lightning. They borrow under my parents shed and I end up and having to place traps, to many for just a slingshot.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya, I normally don't kill something I'm not gonna cook, but I have given this little guy plenty of chances, they chew on the wires in my saw


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

LukeSlingwalker said:


> To get randy with killing living animals just for fun for me it´s just inexplicable. :screwy:


If you don't like it, why come on this thread and comment... :screwy:

Good shooting Kyle!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´ve already apologized to Kyle. Have a good time alltogether!


----------

